# installing windows 98 game on windows 7 possible??



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

hi all

i have an old copy of the classic toca 2 touring cars for pc that id love to play on my windows 7 computer. 

sadly although the pc recognizes the discs in the drive if i clip run or open the timer comes up before i get ' (not responding) ' has anyone any experiance with using games for older versions of windows on a more modern version?

any help appreciated 

regards

Dave


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Only way I know personally is to use a virtual machine with the other OS installed, think you would require install discs and licence to hand though but don't know whether you could do that with 98

Sure someone will clarify that


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks hobbs. Also have it for my old ps one which I can connect to my led tv. Problem with thst was there was sound but no picture if anyone can help with that issue. Goes through the scart socket but pictures only flickers onand off...


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

I am using windows 8.1 and had this issue with flight sim x,
Have you tried running the game in compatibility mode ?
Have a look here : http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows/make-older-programs-run#1TC=windows-7
Just a thought.


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

This might help: http://games.reveur.de/en/news/3578...e-classic-back-to-work-on-a-Windows-7-PC.html

Should hopefully work for Windows 8 as well.


----------



## Joe pd (Dec 2, 2009)

Cheat Engine sounds like a lot of effort to play the game.

It should just work in compatibility mode or even launching manually from the program files. Most older games work with windows 7 so I'm not sure why there's a problem


----------

